# Mr gasket #42S fuel pump question?



## t rev (Aug 28, 2014)

I just bought this fuel pump for my kawi bayou 185. It seems to work good so far, except that it leaks from the connection between the filter and the pump. I was not able to completely screw the filter on as it was tight with about 3mm of thread remaining. Is there a seal I'm missing in the package that would go between the filter and the pump or if I was able to screw the filter completely in would it then seal? Or should i just wrap a bit of teflon tape and be done?:thinking: Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Teflon tape or that liquid teflon


----------

